# être obligé / devoir



## salah94

Bonjour,

Ces deux phrases sont elles synonymes? Est-ce que " être obligé" peut être synonyme de "devoir" ? 


1-Les familles _*sont obligées*_ de boycotter les célébrations de Noël vu les prix élèves.

2-Les familles _*doivent*_ boycotter les célébrations de Noël vu les prix élèves.


Merci.


----------



## Loulamer

Pour moi, les deux phrases veulent dire la même chose, mais "sont obligées" est légèrement plus fort que "doivent". 

En revanche, je parlerais de "fêtes de Noël" et je ne comprends pas bien ce que sont les "prix élèves". Peut-être s'agit-il des "prix élevés" de quelque chose ?


----------



## OLN

_Être obligé_ ne semble pas aller et "boycotter les célébrations de Noël en raison des prix élevés" n'est pas très clair. 

_Certaines familles *n'ont d'autre choix que* de ne pas fêter Noël._ (Le montant des dépenses est si élevé que ces familles doivent s'y résoudre. Note que rien n'oblige à fêter Noël dans le faste, avec gueuleton et cadeaux somptueux et que la célébration religieuse ne coûte rien. Il n'y a donc aucune raison de ne pas fêter Noël du tout)._
Les familles/les clients n'ont d'autre choix pour faire baisser les prix que de boycotter les commerçants (jusqu'à ce qu'ils baissent leurs prix)._
*≠ *_
Les familles *doivent* boycotter les commerçants jusqu'à ce qu'ils baissent leurs prix_ : c'est un appel au boycott.


----------



## Loulamer

En fait, je crois que le terme "boycotter" me pose problème depuis le début.
Je dirais : _Vu les prix élevés, les familles sont obligées de sauter Noël/de ne pas fêter Noël._


----------



## JClaudeK

Loulamer said:


> [....]  "boycotter" [.... ]  pose problème depuis le début.
> Je dirais : _Vu les prix élevés, les familles sont obligées de sauter Noël/de ne pas fêter Noël._


Ou (un autre exemple):
Compte tenu des prix élevés, les familles sont obligés de / doivent se restreindre pour les achats de Noël.


----------



## snarkhunter

Il y a tout de même une sacrée différence entre "ne pas fêter" et "se restreindre", non ?! Ce dernier verbe ne correspond pas à l'idée de dénuement exprimée ici.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bien sûr, mais ça n'a pas d'importance .....

La question porte sur "devoir / être obligé de", verbes avec lesquels on essaie simplement de construire une phrase qui tienne la route vu que la phrase initiale avec "boycotter" ne fonctionne pas (voir les réponses qui précèdent).


OLN said:


> _Être obligé_ ne semble pas aller et "boycotter les célébrations de Noël en raison des prix élevés"


----------



## OLN

Pour répondre à la question « Est-ce que "être obligé (forcé, contraint) de" _peut _être synonyme de "devoir" ? », il faut une illustration qui tienne la route comme tu dis. 
Exemple :
_Ma voiture étant en panne, j'ai dû faire appel à un taxi pour arriver à l'heure. Cette panne m'a obligé à ...
_
Je dirais plutôt "X oblige Y à" que "X est obligé de"_, _ici plutôt _Les prix élevés obligent les ménages à limiter leurs achats_ que _Compte tenu des prix élevés, les familles sont obligées de se restreindre pour les achats de Noël._

À _être obligé_, je préfère _se voir contraint de_ ou _devoir se résoudre à.


_


----------



## JClaudeK

OLN said:


> Je dirais plutôt "X oblige Y à" que "X est obligé de"_, _ici plutôt _Les prix élevés obligent les ménages à limiter leurs achats_ que _Compte tenu des prix élevés, les familles sont obligées de se restreindre pour les achats de Noël._
> A _être obligé_, je préfère _se voir contraint de_ ou _devoir se résoudre à._


C'est parfait, mais à mon avis, _salah94_ n'en demandait pas tant.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

_Je n'ai pas obtenu une réponse mais, heureusement, je ne suis plus obligé de lui parler._

_Je n'ai pas obtenu une réponse mais, heureusement, je ne dois plus lui parler_.

Est-ce que je peux employer les deux mots dans cette phrase ?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucune de ces deux phrases n'a beaucoup de sens. Quel est le contexte complet ? De quelle sorte de réponse s'agit-il ? Pourquoi doit ou devait-il lui parler ?


----------



## Alessa Azure

Par exemple, je parle à un proche ou à un collège ennuyant (ennuyeux) et, à la fin de notre conversation, je pense : « D'accord, je n'ai pas eu la réponse à laquelle je m'attendais, mais, pour le moins, je ne suis plus obligée de lui parler. » Ce qui importe, c'est que je ne lui parlerai plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce cas, je ne dirais ni l'un ni l'autre, mais plutôt : _je n'ai plus à lui parler_, voire : _je n'ai plus besoin de lui parler_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. Et si j'employais _je ne dois pas_ ou _je ne suis pas obligée_ dans cette phrase, serait-ce fautif ou, tout simplement, artificiel ?


----------



## OLN

Je ne comprends en quoi le fait qu'il ne t'ait pas apporté la réponse attendue te soulagerait de l'obligation de lui parler, en d'autres termes du devoir de politesse à son égard.

On a plutôt l'impression que tu as décidé de ne plus jamais lui adresser la parole parce qu'il t'a particulièrement vexée ou énervée. Si c'est bien le cas, je dirais "je ne me sens plus obligée de lui parler" ou "plus rien ne m'obligera plus à lui parler", sans ajouter "heureusement" ou "au moins".


----------



## Alessa Azure

En fait, c'est un personnage de mon histoire qui parle. Elle (Alexia) écoute sa tante (qui, habituellement, éternise leurs conversations téléphoniques) parler de tout et de rien, puis elle lui pose une question importante pour elle, à laquelle elle aimerait obtenir une réponse, mais sa tante l'esquive et raccroche. Alors Alexia pense : « Ouf !... Je n’ai pas réussi à lui tirer les vers du nez mais, du moins, je suis libre. » (Jusqu'à la prochaine conversation.)

J'espère que, maintenant, c'est plus clair.


----------



## JClaudeK

OLN said:


> "plus rien ne m'obligera plus à lui parler"


Deux fois "plus" ?



Alessa Azure said:


> Merci. Et si j'employais _je ne dois pas_ ou _je ne suis pas obligée_ dans cette phrase, serait-ce fautif ou, tout simplement, artificiel ?


"Au moins, je ne suis/ serai plus obligée de lui parler/faire la conversation." me semble tout à fait possible dans ce contexte.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci


----------

